# EDITON 38 - PICS FOR YOUR DELECTATION



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

We went to Edition 38 today, bloody hell it was heaving, so I took some pics for those of you who either couldn't make it, live too far away for it to be practical or those that just could not be ar*ed 

Here goes- the good , the bad and the ugly


















































































































































































































































































































The weather held off which helped and all in all an excellent turnout - still not many TT's but more than when we last went in 2007 so moving in the right direction.

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pics. Seen alot of the cars at other shows this year but not seen that white TT on the Bentleys before. The Gwerks TT with powdered wheels looks even lower than it did last time. 

Glad you had a good day, saw quite a few golfs etc on the motorway when we went down to Trax this morning. I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Golfstrike said:


> We went to Edition 38 today, bloody hell it was heaving, so I took some pics for those of you who either couldn't make it, live too far away for it to be practical or those that just could not be ar*ed
> 
> Here goes- the good , the bad and the ugly


I love this car apart from the green roof. 8)

This is where mine is going for next year...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Interesting collection to say the least... good, bad and ugly certainly sums it up :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Look forward to seeing the pics Matt, (pm'd you back) I think there was something Vauxhall related going on too, as they were everywhere on the M1.

Rusty that is exactly what we all said mate  , as the day progressed he dropped the roof and when it was covered by the leather trimmed tonneau cover (colour coded to the interior), it looked even better.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Golfstrike said:


> Rusty that is exactly what we all said mate  , as the day progressed he dropped the roof and when it was covered by the leather trimmed tonneau cover (colour coded to the interior), it looked even better.
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol:

Charlie, what colour was the interior? Do you know if the car was olive green originally?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rusty - not sure on the original colour, but the interior was a light brown colour and had been done very nicely on the whole, not necessarily my first choice but the overall look worked very well.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Golfstrike said:


> Rusty - not sure on the original colour, but the interior was a light brown colour and had been done very nicely on the whole, not necessarily my first choice but the overall look worked very well.
> 
> Charlie


Nah, I'm not a big fan of brown either. A mate of mine has a 911 in brown. Bloody horrible colour... :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought that number plate looked familiar!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

that white rocco looks mint 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SAJSTER said:


> I thought that number plate looked familiar!


Nice car mate! 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Golfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > We went to Edition 38 today, bloody hell it was heaving, so I took some pics for those of you who either couldn't make it, live too far away for it to be practical or those that just could not be ar*ed
> ...


Lovely roof, purple for you Rich?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Guess who got runner up in the best audi category :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Lovely roof, purple for you Rich?


I can't cope with anything other than a black roof mate, goes against the grain... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Guess who got runner up in the best audi category :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Never mind that, who won? :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The yellow S3 that always wins as it is only wheeled out for shows his own words, 5k wheels swazkori (sp) crystals in the wheels


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Rob,seen you bollocking down the a43 this morning whilst we were stuck in the bloody queue to get into silverstone  it sounded very nice indeed :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The wheels on that yellow S3 are fu*king disgusting the ultimate in bad taste eeeeeuuuuuuugh

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeh steve stuck behind all the TRAX traffic so decided to give it large never went above 70 Mph though :roll:

That car only comes out for shows where is the fun in that, drive the bloody thing :evil: :evil:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Yeh steve stuck behind all the TRAX traffic so decided to give it large never went above 70 Mph though :roll:


how come you went along that road from Kent?


----------



## RichTT. (May 7, 2009)

the scirocco belongs to X5PEA off ed38  stunning

i went but didnt take myn.

will get my pics up asap

seriously loving the white TT


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve, I live between Portsmouth and Southampton so A38 - M40 - A43


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> Steve, I live between Portsmouth and Southampton so A38 - M40 - A43


Hi Rob saw you having some fun :twisted:  as i was leaving trax car looks good mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Way home was quite surreal trophy next to me and all I could think about was 
F**k I am shattered and very hungry, machine polishing at 7 in the morning 
not good after washing the car and then waxing leaving it to go off whilst in the shower

F'ing mad was the wifes comment


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

I think i just baby gravy'd over that white TT with Bentley rims thats awesome!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow  Gutted i could'nt make it,still 12 hrs at double time sweetens the blow  That old skool merc on the wire rims looks superb.Was the white rocco on air ride as it looks quite high in those pics? Lastly those Lambo seats in the MK4 golf 8) Where do these people find these parts???


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rocco was on air Bagyard from TUK customs, seats were actually from lambo apparently 4k each, as were the brakes and wheels


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rob, you coming along to the kent and kammy tour on the 26th of this month?

be great to see your mk2


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hanks for the pics of my car S15N MJ. Gone away with some ideas lol. Well done Rob well deserved mate,


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No worries mate, glad you liked them 

Charlie


----------

